# 

## jeronimo

Witam
Proszę po pomoc przy projekcie prostej instalacji alarmowej w małym domu. Cztery pomieszczenia, cztery okna, rolety zewnętrzne (schemat poniżej).

Okablowanie: 
skrętka komputerowa UTP do wszystkich elementów instalacji za wyjątkiem manipulatora – bo podobno może być z tym problem (tak przynajmniej gdzieś wyczytałem na forum oraz w instrukcji).

Centrala:
Satel VERSA 10 - z uwagi na typ okablowania, które wybrałem. W instrukcji instalatora do tej centrali jest napisane:




> 3.3 Okablowanie 
> 
> Do wykonania połączeń przewodowych między urządzeniami wchodzącymi w skład systemu zaleca się stosowanie kabla prostego nieekranowanego (nie zaleca się używania kabla typu „skrętka” – UTP, STP, FTP). 
> 
> *Uwaga: W przypadku stosowania kabla typu „skrętka” należy pamiętać, że jedną parą skręconych przewodów nie wolno przesyłać sygnałów CLK (zegar) i DTA (dane).* 
> 
> Przekrój przewodów zasilających należy tak dobrać, aby spadek napięcia między zasilaczem a zasilanym urządzeniem nie przekroczył 1 V w stosunku do napięcia wyjściowego. Dla zagwarantowania poprawnego działania elementów systemu istotne jest zapewnienie jak najmniejszej rezystancji i pojemności przewodów sygnałowych. Przy większych odległościach między urządzeniami, aby zmniejszyć rezystancję przewodów, konieczne może być zastosowanie dla każdego sygnału kilku równolegle połączonych żył. Konsekwencją tego może być jednak wzrost pojemności przewodów. *Zbyt duża rezystancja albo pojemność przewodów łączących centralę z manipulatorami lub modułami rozszerzającymi może uniemożliwić ich właściwą pracę* (np. centrala nie będzie w stanie zidentyfikować urządzenia, zgłaszane będą braki obecności itd.). Dobierając długość przewodów należy stosować się do zaleceń przedstawionych w rozdziałach dotyczących podłączania poszczególnych typów urządzeń. 
> Przewody sygnałowe magistrali komunikacyjnej (CLK, DTA, COM) muszą być poprowadzone w jednym kablu (nie mogą być prowadzone osobnymi kablami). 
> Prowadząc kable należy pamiętać o zachowaniu odpowiedniej odległość między przewodami niskiego napięcia a przewodami zasilania 230 V AC. Należy unikać prowadzenia przewodów sygnałowych równolegle do przewodów zasilających 230 V AC, w ich bezpośrednim sąsiedztwie.



Jako że instrukcjach do central z serii INTEGRA nie widziałem dodatkowych adnotacji oprócz że 'nie zaleca się używania kabli UTP' to zakładam, że przy tego typu okablowaniu jestem skazany na centrale Versa. Jeśli wyciągnąłem złe wnioski to proszę mnie poprawić!

Czujki:
Co do samych czujek to myślę o 4 czujkach PIR oraz 1 dualna (w pomieszczeniu gdzie jest kominek) np. Siemens IR 120C (podobno dobra)


Co sądzicie o samym ułożeniu czujek?

----------


## Jarek.P

Jedyna czujka, która tu jest dobrze powieszona, to ta w wiatrołapie. Cała reszta jest do pokonania przez nawet początkującego włamywacza, wystarczy mu do tego kij i jakaś szmata.  Czujki w pokojach poprzenoś do narożników dokładnie po przekątnej od obecnej pozycji, tą w salonie można by powiesić na tej ścianie, co jest, ale bliżej wejścia, np. pomiędzy drzwiami do pokoju a kotłowni. Z uwago na kominek ta czujka powinna być dualna.

J.

PS: wątek przenoszę w stosowne miejsce.

----------


## jeronimo

hmm... no właśnie czytałem o dwóch sposobach umieszczania czujek.
- na przeciwko okna
- w narożniku obok okna, lekko oddalonym od ściany (30-50cm)

Pierwszy sposób podobno jest gorszy bo czujka może chwycić ruch za oknem (na ulicy) i generować dużo fałszywych alarmów. Same czujki podobno lepiej działają jak są ustawione pod kątem, a nie na przeciw intruza. Zresztą jestem laikiem w tym temacie wiec mogę się mylić  :wink: 

Szmata powiadasz... hmm... no to przy okazji mam pytanie jak działa mechanizm anty-sabotażowy w czujkach - włącza się tylko przy mechanicznym "dobieraniu" się do czujki?

----------


## Jarek.P

Wiesz, ja też jestem amatorem, z jedynie skromnymi własnymi doświadczeniami, na dobrą sprawę te pytania powinieneś zadać w wątku-gigancie o alarmach, tam dużo fachowców siedzi.
Ale moje skromne doświadczenia podpowiadają mi, że montaż czujki w miejscu, gdzie można do niej sięgnąć spoza jej pola widzenia to zły pomysł. Szmata owszem, wystarczy jedynie na prostą czujkę bez antimaskingu, ale podejrzewam, że fachowcy z "drugiej strony zagadnienia" mają i inne sposoby, więc po co im ułatwiać?

Czujka reagująca na to, co się dzieje za oknem, to jakaś bzdura. Tak, czytałem o tym, ale fakty tego nie potwierdzają. Wszystkie czujki zainstalowane u mnie patrzą na okna, do tej pory nie miałem ani jednego fałszywego alarmu. Co więcej, kiedyś usiłowałem je celowo wzbudzać spoza szyby - zero reakcji.
To prawda, że czujki lepiej działają, jak są ustawione pod lekkim kątem, ale kąt, jak da nam zainstalowanie ich w narożniku jest wystarczający. nawet zresztą totalnie na wprost czujki nie podejdziesz do niej bez wzbudzenia reakcji, spokojna głowa  :smile: 

J.

----------


## yaiba83

Czujki lepiej łapią ruch poprzeczny niż na wprost.
Z czujkami ustawionymi na wprost okna troszkę trzeba uważać na grzejniki, bo mogą zimą nieco narobić kłopotu. Bo jak wiadomo czujki ruch rozpoznają po temperaturze.

----------


## jeronimo

> Wiesz, ja też jestem amatorem, z jedynie skromnymi własnymi doświadczeniami
> [cut]
> Czujka reagująca na to, co się dzieje za oknem, to jakaś bzdura. Tak, czytałem o tym, ale fakty tego nie potwierdzają. Wszystkie czujki zainstalowane u mnie patrzą na okna, do tej pory nie miałem ani jednego fałszywego alarmu. .


im więcej czytam tym mam większy mętlik w głowie...   :sad: 
trudno mi polemizować z tym co napisałeś bo doświadczenia nie mam. Wydaje mi się, że przeczytałem w Internecie o tym że mogą wystąpić  problemy z łapaniem samochodów/ludzi na ulicy dlatego też zaproponowałem taki schemat (wersja1).

Zgodnie z twoją sugestią i w odniesieniu do mojego projektu (przyszłego umeblowania itp)
wersja 2 powinna wyglądać tak (czujki nad drzwiami lub w okolicy, na regulowanych uchwytach):



Teraz pozostaje mi czekanie aż  jakiś specjalista w tym temacie zabierze głos np. słynny  _ZBYCH_ którego liczne wypowiedzi czytałem na forum.

Oprócz rozmieszczenia czujek to interesują mnie wasze przemyślenia co do okablowania.

pozdrawiam i proszę pomoc  :roll eyes:

----------


## jeronimo

> Czujki lepiej łapią ruch poprzeczny niż na wprost.
> Z czujkami ustawionymi na wprost okna troszkę trzeba uważać na grzejniki, bo mogą zimą nieco narobić kłopotu. Bo jak wiadomo czujki ruch rozpoznają po temperaturze.


 czy zastosowanie czujek Dualnych całkowicie wyeliminuje problem z grzejnikami?

----------


## yaiba83

Mogą wyeliminować, ale tu znów trzeba troszkę poświęcić uwagi na regulację mikrofali, bo lubi łapać przez ściany.
Tematyka alarmów trochę wredna jest. Łączenie kabelków i montaż mechaniczny to jedno, logika i usytuowanie to drugie. To pierwsze wg mnie dużo łatwiejsze.

----------


## duss

Jeromino - dobrze ustawiles czujniki....pamietaj tylko, zeby je zamontowac na ruchowych uchwytach i bedzie git....
ew. zlec to komus kto ci to dobrze posklada itd  :wink: 


"szmata" sie nie przejmuj ;D ( dawno sie tak nie usmialem; - z tej szmaty oczywiscie :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

Ty się nie śmiej, tylko po prostu spróbuj. "Szmatą" (i jeszcze paroma innymi sposobami, mniejsza o szczegóły) pokonasz każdą czujkę bez antimaskingu (czyli większość popularnych), jeśli tylko jesteś w stanie do niej jakoś sięgnąć. W tym momencie wieszanie czujek przy oknie to ułatwianie roboty włamywaczowi.


J.

----------


## ella&co

Witam
 Mężuś sam ma zamiar  zakładać instalację alarmową w naszym dom, sam też zrobił projekt, a ponieważ, co dwie głowy, to nie jedna, to proszę o uwagi na temat jej rozmieszczenia:

----------


## Maanniutek

co do tych planów to rozmieszczenie czyjników jest mniej wiecej poprawne, wniósłbym drobne poprawki szczególnie na piętrze najlepsze i często małoinwazyjne miejsca to rogi na drzwiami do pomieszczeń. Mam nadzieje że bierzecie pod uwagę fakt że przy zasowowaniu czyjnika przy oknie ( rogu) to przy powieszeniu zasłonek lub firanek ogranicza się jej pole działania. Klawiature na parterze radze przenieść do wiatrołapu, po co opóźniać 2 czujniki.

a co do wcześniejszych postów to popieram Jarka, głopotą jest myśl iż czujniki patrzące na okna będą wyłapywały to co dzieje się za oknem. Bardzo dużo instalacji zakłądamy i nigdzie nie było z tym problemów. Oczywiście zalecane jest storowanie wzdłuż okien jednak to teoriaa praktyka bywa inna. Tak samo jak satel nie zaleca skrętki, jednak nie ma to wpływu na działanie systemu przynajmniej w praktyce.  Czujniki dualne niwelują w pewnym stopniu załączenia związane z temperaturami od kominka grzejników itp ale trzeba też je umieszczać z głową.

----------


## ella&co

Dzięki za cenne uwagi.

----------

